# Afraid of dogs...



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday, when I was taking a walk through the neighborhood with my three-year-old great-grandson, the front door of a house across the street opened and a boxer came charging out, barking and snarling. The owner, who was standing in the doorway shrieked at the dog, but the dog ignored her. I scooped up Camden and put him as high on my right shoulder as I could and kept my left side to the dog that was circling me and darting in at my feet. In the mean time, the woman in the doorway was shouting "he won't bite you." Finally I was able to inch away far enough and the dog lost interest. 

This is the second time that something like this happened in the last few months. The other time the dog was small and I didn't fear that it could knock me down. Any advice from you animal lovers out there?


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Stand your ground and don't show fear. The dog probably saw the lifting of the child as some kind of game too. Dogs that rush straight in and bite are thankfully quite rare.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

That had to be heart-stopping, Jeff. I know you don't want the little one to grow up afraid of dogs, but this was actually a valuable lesson. Even though the owner said he wouldn't bite, you were wise to protect your great-grandson. It was a valid reaction precipitated by the dog's territorial actions. I used to go to my kids' preschool with one of my dogs and talk to the 3-5 year olds about how to behave around dogs. I would tell them never to pet a dog without the owner around and always, always ask first. If a dog is barking or growling, leave it alone. And never move fast or scream around strange dogs.

Dogs are good at being dogs and that one may have just been all noise, but when you meet a strange dog, particularly without the owner there, you have no way of knowing what that dog will do. Little kids need to be taught how to read a dog's body language and behaviors. It takes time, but early guidance goes a long way and can prevent a dog bite or fear of dogs.

I'd say the best thing would be to find friends or neighbors with calm, friendly dogs and teach him how to approach dogs, to always ask first (and make sure while he's little that a parent or someone like you is with him), and to remain calm himself around dogs. Good experience will show him that dogs can be wonderful friends.  I had the hardest time teaching my daughter not to bear-hug dogs, but she eventually got it. We towed our kids to dog shows when they were young and most of the dogs were used to kids, but the kids had to learn that it wasn't a given.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha. Well, obviously dog lovers don't see yesterday's episode in the same light as I did. My real question was: How do I protect my family and myself from the neighborhood dogs?


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Haha. Well, obviously dog lovers don't see yesterday's episode in the same light as I did. My real question was: How do I protect my family and myself from the neighborhood dogs?


Oh I'm sorry what you wanted to know was to wear a kevlar suit and carry a shotgun


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm. Thanks, everyone.



Spoiler



This is one of those times when I wish that Harvey would permit us to delete the threads that we started.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .that's a tough question Jeff. . . .because if you carry a stick and use it to beat off an aggressive dog the owner will take you on Judge Judy for hurting the poor thing.   Now, if they come on your property, I'd guess you have the right to protect yourself. . .feel free to lay into 'em as needed.  The owner might still want to take you on Judge Judy but she certainly won't have any sympathy in that scenario! 

More seriously, I guess my answer would be. . .learn where the mean dogs live and don't walk that way. . . my husband has a story he tells of walking home from school and there was a really mean dog in one of the yards. . .he always walked on the other side of the street but the dog always barked frighteningly and strained at it's chain when he walked past.  One time it broke it's chain and chased him. . .he was in lower grade school at the time.  It fortunately lost interest after a bit but Ed said he never walked that way home again even if it did take extra time to go another way.

Frankly, I fault the owner.  You might want to visit her sometime without the grandboy and explain why it was extremely frightening to him -- and you!   But don't expect her to really hear.  After all. . . "he won't bite".  Yeah.  Any dog will bite when the circumstances are right and, even if he is basically a big teddy bear, the dog ought to be taught how to behave.  We have a number of friends and relatives with dogs. . . .some are pretty big animals. . .they've all been taught how to properly greet strangers.  So I say there's no excuse the owner could give. She ought to be falling over herself apologizing to you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Ann. Here's a picture that one of my grandson's friends posted of his pitbull on Facebook. Look at the muscles. I'm 6' 2" and weigh 200 pounds, but I wouldn't want to tangle with this animal, even armed with a stick.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Haha. Well, obviously dog lovers don't see yesterday's episode in the same light as I did. My real question was: How do I protect my family and myself from the neighborhood dogs?


Ah, that's a much harder question. Wish I had an answer for you. We occasionally have the same problem in our neighborhood. People move out to the country and think they can let their dogs run free. We have six dogs, but they remain in a fenced in yard, always. My husband was out running a couple months ago and almost got bit by the dog next door as he was walking up _our_ driveway. The neighbor didn't seem in any hurry to call the dog off, but after my husband had a few choice words, they now keep the dog on leash when they walk it around their ten acres (it doesn't come when called, at all). We had trouble with another neighbor letting their dogs run loose and get into our sheep pasture. Let's just someone tipped the dog warden off. Turned out they hadn't bought their dog licenses. Whoops.

My daughter often runs long miles. She was running with a teammate last year who ended up getting bit by a loose dog. Hospital visit, no stitches, thank goodness, but they now carry pepper spray with them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Pepper spray. Bless you.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Yikes, Jeff! I'd be terrified if that dog came at me.  I don't think you have any reason to want to delete this thread. I have a feeling there are a lot of us who have had traumatic things happen because of barking and snarling dogs. I, for one, used to walk many blocks out of my way when I was a kid just to avoid certain dogs. I've always had a fear of any barking, snarling dogs in my vicinity. As for protecting your grandson, I would find a walking route that does not include any frightening dogs. (That may not always be possible, but I'd do my best to find one.) 

It would be a shame if you were to end up having to avoid walking in the neighborhood with your grandson (or by yourself) because of the threat of potentially dangerous dogs. I bet your grandson and other family members will consider their walks with you to be priceless memories in years to come.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Oh, and if you find yourself in front of Judge Judy, as to be moved to Judge Alex's court instead. He's much funnier and more human than is Judge Judy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with you 100% Jeff!

FWIW, if that had been one of my brother's dogs. . . my sister in law would not have been standing on her porch yelling at the dog and telling you he won't bite. . .she'd have been after him and catching him and making sure he understood the behavior was not acceptable and apologizing profusely to you while curbing the dog. . . . .

As with badly behaved kids, you can often trace it to the parents. . .same with badly behaved animals. . . . .

I will note, however, that Boxers are not known to be aggressive. . . .though they aren't small dogs either!  And if they do bite, they'll hurt you. . . . But they're supposed to be generally playful and good with children if properly socialized.  I have a friend with one and she says he needs plenty of exercise. . .one wonders if the woman didn't let the dog out enough.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a very serious issue and potentially a very dangerous situation. I live in an area with a relatively high number of injuries caused by dogs (pittbulls are still allowed in our county.). And as much as I agree with the frequently repeated phase "there are no bad dogs, only bad owners" etc., it's kind of difficult to recite this mantra when a dog is chewing off your face. As an animal lover and a former dog owner, I have absolutely no tolerance for any dogs being let outside without a leash in a residential area, unless it's a well fenced yard. A pepper spray is better than nothing but it might not be effective against a large dog in an aggressive mood. My advice would be - if anything like that happens again, call the police. Seriously. You might save someone's life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll note that I don't believe that that's a picture of the dog that rushed Jeff.  I'm a bit confused, Jeff, you said the dog was a boxer, but the dog pictured is a pit bull.  Two different breeds...

Mace is good, also check to see what the dog control ordnances in your neighbor hood are.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a similar incident myself a few weeks ago, Jeff. I was walking Angelo who just loves other dogs. He started to whine and pull at his leash and he's very strong, so I had a hard time controlling him even though he's a little guy. All of a sudden, this 70 pound dog comes barreling from behind a hedge, straight for us. I started yelling at the guy to come get his dog. Angelo started sniffing and he was okay until that 70 pounder started leaning in on him. Then he attacked. Of course, Angelo got blamed for it, not the dog that was running around off leash.

A long time ago, there was a pit bull next door who the owner put on a long leash so he would go in my yard. These people were crazy in a lot of ways and I started carrying a gun to protect my kids. One day the dog got loose and went after my then eight year old. I got in between them, backed her into the car and pulled the gun. The owner was laughing until I put the gun to the dogs head. Oh, don't hurt my dog, don't hurt my dog. Yeah, lady, your dog was going for my kid. 

I don't think I could have pulled the trigger unless he went after my daughter again, but if I'd had pepper spray, I would have used it. I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm with you 100% Jeff!
> 
> FWIW, if that had been one of my brother's dogs. . . my sister in law would not have been standing on her porch yelling at the dog and telling you he won't bite. . .she'd have been after him and catching him and making sure he understood the behavior was not acceptable and apologizing profusely to you while curbing the dog. . . . .
> 
> ...


As you may have guessed, I'm not a big fan of dogs, and although I too have heard that boxers are good with children, the one that charged us yesterday was pretty big (50 or 60 pounds) and putting on a good imitation of Cujo.

I'm not absolutely sure why the woman in the doorway across the street behaved as she did. I didn't really look at her, nor did I see the dog until it was halfway across the street.

We walked home through the fallow, muddy cornfield where there are only rattlesnakes to worry about.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't think I could have pulled the trigger unless he went after my daughter again, but if I'd had pepper spray, I would have used it. I think that's a great idea.


I could pull a trigger but I'd be very worried about Judge Judy. Here's my solution:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Even dogs that are otherwise gentle will attack if they think they are protecting their loved ones or property. MI was charged and bitten by a golden retriever once whose human toddler sibling was in the front yard of the home I was walking by.  Even though I didn't blame the dog, I talked to the owners and made sure the  dog had had its shots.  I didn't see that dog loose again. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I could pull a trigger but I'd be very worried about Judge Judy. Here's my solution:


Good choice, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll note that I don't believe that that's a picture of the dog that rushed Jeff. I'm a bit confused, Jeff, you said the dog was a boxer, but the dog pictured is a pit bull. Two different breeds...
> 
> Mace is good, also check to see what the dog control ordnances in your neighbor hood are.


Yes, sorry for the confusion, Betsy. I just happened to look at my grandson's Facebook page after posting here, saw that pitbull and thought I'd share the image. We do, however have some pitbulls in our neighborhood. Fortunately I've only seen them on leashes. If I had my way the breed would be classified with dangerous animals like lions and tigers and bears - oh my.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, if that had been one of my brother's dogs. . . my sister in law would not have been standing on her porch yelling at the dog and telling you he won't bite. . .she'd have been after him and catching him and making sure he understood the behavior was not acceptable and apologizing profusely to you while curbing the dog. . . . .
> 
> As with badly behaved kids, you can often trace it to the parents. . .same with badly behaved animals. . . . .


Amen to that, Ann. Many dogs are, by nature, territorial and that's not necessarily a bad thing. When I'm traveling by myself or at home alone, it's been nice to know that some of my dogs would defend me, if needed. But any dog that is protective needs to be managed properly. The owner needs to be in control and not put innocent people in danger. And dogs need training. Some more than others.



> I will note, however, that Boxers are not known to be aggressive. . . .though they aren't small dogs either! And if they do bite, they'll hurt you. . . . But they're supposed to be generally playful and good with children if properly socialized. I have a friend with one and she says he needs plenty of exercise. . .one wonders if the woman didn't let the dog out enough.


It was a boxer that came at my husband and snapped at his shoes. Thankfully he's a big guy with a scary, mean voice. Had he run away, he probably would've gotten a nip in the calf. OTOH, the dog on the other side of the driveway is also a boxer. It's *too* friendly. A couple weeks ago it came and sat on our porch. I carrier her home in my arms. Just goes to show you you can't judge a dog by breed alone. But I agree 100% - training and early socialization are soooo important!

BTW, Gertie, that sounds terrifying!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes, sorry for the confusion, Betsy. I just happened to look at my grandson's Facebook page after posting here, saw that pitbull and thought I'd share the image. We do, however have some pitbulls in our neighborhood. Fortunately I've only seen them on leashes. If I had my way the breed would be classified with dangerous animals like lions and tigers and bears - oh my.


When I was looking through the web pages for the shelters, the majority of the dogs up for adoption were either pit bulls or pit bull mixes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

(edited to add) I'd trust a pit bull with kids more than many other breeds because the good ones were bred to NEVER EVER UNDER PAIN OF DEATH to bite a human....only bite other dogs.  The operative words there are "good ones."

I got a note to take a look at this thread (thanks!) and here's my best advice. Air Horn. Carry it with you. You don't need good aim (as you do with the aversive sprays) and won't risk macing/pepper-spraying an innocent dog. Unless you have excellent aim, those can simply make the dog aggressive when before he just wanted to play.  And yes, growls and barks are part of "play" repertoire. If you've got a dog toy or treats, you can toss those to the dog or away for him to chase, too.

Also, here's an article with specific advice and more links to help:

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Dog-Bite-Prevent-Dog-Bites.htm

Here's a bit of insight into what MIGHT be going on with this dog. A dog doesn't miss when he intends to bite. If he didn't grab your ankles (but only feinted at them) he was acting in either a playful or defensive way. Once you got beyond his territory (where he feels protective, the front of the house) he left you alone.

However--this also REWARDS the dog because he learns that this behavior makes the threat (you) go away. Dogs that bark and lung through fences or other barriers are rewarded when the mail carrier leaves.  So IF you plan to walk this route in the future -- and honestly, I'd simply avoid it -- then enlist the aid of the home owner to make friends with the dog so he learns that when you walk buy he has no need to defend. Have treats to toss back into his yard to keep him at a distance, etc.

Always err on the side of caution especially with kids. Even friendly dogs can get wound up and hurt youngsters during play, or they won't recognize toddlers as "human" but as a different type of species. Best wishes...be safe!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Amy. Whether a dog's behavior is the owner's fault or the animal's means nothing to me. All I want to do is keep my little-one safe.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jeff, please don't delete this thread.  First...I am a dog lover and owner.  My little dog means the world to me, I love her more than life.  Dogs bring love, joy, peace, comfort, even better health to people.  That is not even mentioning the life changing good service dogs bring to their owners.  But...every owner needs to be in complete control of their animal, period.  I am one of those that believes bad dogs are caused by bad owners.  That owner needs to be reported and officially dealt with.  The kind of scenario you described can go very bad in an instant.  Please report this person to the authorities immediately.  This dog could injure or kill a child.  Again...not the dogs fault, but that does not change the fact the dog is dangerous.  Do whatever you need to to protect your child and yourself.  It is not unusual for an owner to say their dog doesn't bite just before it attacks...control is the issue.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Amy. Whether a dog's behavior is the owner's fault or the animal's means nothing to me. All I want to do is keep my little-one safe.


You're welcome, Jeff. It's important that the dog's behavior, owner's behavior and YOUR behavior is safe, too. *s* Information and education is key.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Jeff, please don't delete this thread.


I couldn't if I wanted to. The remark was really a joke in response to the "Kevlar and shotgun" remark from Fleurignacois.

Thanks for your input. I know how important pets are to some people.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a huge dog lover, but I have zero tolerance for anyone who lets their dog harass others.  There's simply no excuse for it, IMO.  Everyone has a right to be able to walk, jog, ride their bike, whatever w/o fear of being approached by a strange dog, even a friendly one.

Pepper spray (or other types of spray deterrents) can be helpful but need to be used with caution.  As already stated, it might not work on a large, very aggressive dog and has the potential to make the dog even more aggressive.  It may not work quickly enough on a fast-charging dog to stop it before it has time to bite.  And my biggest concern is that if there's much wind at all there's a risk the spray will be blown back on you.  Personally, I prefer the air horn that Amy mentioned earlier.  There's a lot to be said for giving a dog a really good startle.  Along that some line, a folding umbrella that opens automatically is something that's easy to carry and will evoke a good startle reaction in most dogs.  And the umbrella can be used as a shield to fend off the dog, at least momentarily.  Like pepper spray, it might not deter a determined, highly aggressive dog for long.  I've also known people to carry golf clubs, walking sticks and telescoping police batons.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to carry a large stick (an old broom handle actually) when I walked my dogs. I would use it to tap the ground in front of approaching dogs to distract them, or as a prod to push them away. I've never had to use it to hit a dog, but I would if I had to and I would hit legs first in an attempt to disable the attacking dog. I've found the stick worked much better for the dog owners who let their dogs roam free. When they saw me carrying the stick and using it in the way I mentioned above, they suddenly got much better about containing their hounds.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In view of the comments about pepper spray potentially blowing back, I think I like the idea of a walking stick the best. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no input for you on how to react.  I was bitten by two dogs in one week that had "never bitten any one before" when I was ten years old.  In the one case, I was riding my bike down the road when a dog charged down its driveway, onto the street and bit my thigh. I was on the road, and not on his property. I had to ride home with my leg bleeding, crying.  In the other case a few days later, my grandpa got a new puppy. I set down its food in a dish and it tore up my hand.  I've been wary of dogs ever since.  Some people roll their eyes at me, but I get very nervous when a dog charges at me or jumps on me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When my oldest grandson was three I took him to my BIL's house. They had a harlequin great Dane that was really big. It was a friendly dog but much bigger than my grandson of course. Dillon went running across the yard to a swing they had, the dog chased him, took its frond paw and swept his feet out from under him. I nearly had a heart attack. I was so scared it was going to attack him. Luckily it didn't hurt him, I learned that even friendly dogs can hurt someone without meaning to. I admit I'm not a dog lover. I don't dislike them but I am a little afraid of large dogs.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

At least it was a Boxer, they are very friendly dogs. But I'm not sure if picking up the child was the safest, I know what you were doing, but if you to have fallen (thankfully you didn't) the fall could have hurt Camden. I'd consider just standing in front of the child as a shield next time. I could be wrong though, I just hope this doesn't happen to you again.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

SheenahFreitas said:


> At least it was a Boxer, they are very friendly dogs. But I'm not sure if picking up the child was the safest, I know what you were doing, but if you to have fallen (thankfully you didn't) the fall could have hurt Camden. I'd consider just standing in front of the child as a shield next time.


That boxer wasn't acting very friendly. Although I have to admit that I didn't think before I picked up Camden, now, after thinking about it, I'm not sure if I could have shielded him as you suggest. What would have happened if, while I was watching the dog, Camden ran? The dog would have dodged around me and had him before I could even react. Dog's are very, very fast.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

A dogs behavior has a lot to do with the owner. The owner should have grabbed their dog the moment they realized it was heading towards a person. My dog has done this to my mother, ran out to a stranger while she was unloading the groceries. I have a lab ghat just wants to be petted by everyone, but she is still eighty pounds. A size most people are wary about. frequent the nearby dog park several times a week and still carry pepper spray just in case. Some owners think socializing their dog at the  after a series of events with friends dogs is okay. Breed does matter to me as much as body language. Most recent episode at the park was a Dane being attacked by three labs (three owned by same owner).

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You never know with dogs. My Angelo is a little sweetie, but if a big dog crowds him, he'll attack. 20 lbs v 70 lbs and I don't blame him a bit. That's why I keep a tight hold on his leash and won't let him near any large dogs. 

We were in PetSmart a couple of weeks ago and Angelo wanted to play with this bigger dog. The owner said it was okay, his dog was good. I told him that mine wasn't. He would be fine unless he thought he was being overwhelmed by the larger dog and then look out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the idea of having animal control on speed dial.   Though you might still end up on Judge Judy. 

And I'm glad that all of our neighbors -- who almost all have dogs of one sort or another -- are conscientious about being sure they are properly socialized and kept under control.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The link I gave you has the best advice (not just from me but from vet behaviorists, the CDC, ASPCA, etc). If you are fearful of dogs, learn what to do. And learn what NOT to do. 

Don't run. Don't scream/yell. Don't make eye contact. DON'T carry a stick unless you mean to wallop the dog and kill him--otherwise it just makes the dog mad and you'll either have the dog run OR have him attack even more.

Stand still. Ask your child to be silent and not wiggle (if you hold the child). Calmly ask the owner to come get the dog. Any movement encourages the dog to play/grab/grapple the legs.

You won't outrun a determined dog, and movement simply triggers prey drive (yes, even in friendly dogs). Dachshunds have killed children. It's not just the size, folks, although big ones can do more damage just by sitting on someone.

Yes, it's up to the owner to properly train and restrain. Leash laws don't apply when the dog is on the owner's property and dogs won't recognize boundaries like the sidewalk doesn't belong to him. Avoid problems, don't challenge them, please please please. Because ultimately it's the innocents who pay--kids with trauma and injury (and losing their love of animals) and the dog with his life.

Okay, off my soap box. *s* I know that I'm mostly preaching to the choir...but unfortunately folks who fear dogs or dislike and avoid them also are most prone to be bitten BECAUSE they aren't around dogs enough to recognize normal/friendly vs threatening behavior. Here's the link again:

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Dog-Bite-Prevent-Dog-Bites.htm


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That Kevlar and shotgun idea is looking better and better.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> That Kevlar and shotgun idea is looking better and better.


Walk on other side of the street and carry an air horn.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Walk on other side of the street and carry an air horn.


I was on the other side of the street. If I'd been on the same side with the dog I wouldn't have had time to pick up the baby.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I was on the other side of the street. If I'd been on the same side with the dog I wouldn't have had time to pick up the baby.


Didn't realize that.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Amy! Great advice as always. 

The only bad experience I've ever had with dogs is when I was studying abroad in Greece. They have a lot of strays there and some of them have formed packs, so they'll go tearing down the street, barking and growling at everyone. It can get pretty scary when a pack comes your way, but I ignored them and it was fine. There was one dog though, who walked up, grabbed my shopping bag (which had clothes in it, not even any food!) and tried to pull it away from me! I had NO idea what to do and the dog probably would have managed to get away with it if it hadn't been for a nice Greek man who jumped out of his shop, yelled at the dog and splashed a glass of water on it. (Of course there are also some great dogs there, and I even had one walk me home in the middle of the night after I got separated from my friends. It was a great companion.)

Other than that, just ignoring dogs and not making eye contact has worked fine for me (and I have had some obnoxious dogs come charging up to me, especially when riding my bike or running around the neighborhood as a kid). "Acting like a tree" describes it perfectly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.waco-texas.com/animal-control.asp

I"d check this out. Note that they assist the county sheriff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessy said:


> "Acting like a tree" describes it perfectly.


Hmmm.

Well. I've also seen what dogs do to trees. Preferable to being bit, I guess. . . .but not appealing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Well. I've also seen what dogs do to trees. Preferable to being bit, I guess. . . .but not appealing.


 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

After much research and deliberation, I have come to a decision. This is the new me:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good, Jeff. And what will your great grandson be wearing?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Looks good, Jeff. And what will your great grandson be wearing?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahahah! Perfect!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Well. I've also seen what dogs do to trees. Preferable to being bit, I guess. . . .but not appealing.


Baaahahahah


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

But if the dog is dressed like this, you're in trouble.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mostly I feel sorry for the dog.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, me too. And I don't even like the beasts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

As if the way greyhounds are treated isn't sad enough.

They are actually very sweet and make great pets as long as you have a big enough couch and no small white dogs or cats in the house.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, all kidding aside, this is a serious matter.
I have been in your situation while walking, and being a bicycle rider have been chased by more dogs than I care to count.
What I find works most times is telling the dog loudly and firmly NO. Most dogs have some training and the first thing they usually learn is what no means. The next thing to tell them is DOWN. Then GO HOME. You must say this in a very firm voice.

I think the air horn is a great idea because it also alerts the neighbors of your predicament so that if your situation escalates, there more than likely will be witnesses and some action by the authorities can be taken to prevent the situation in the future.

I do have to tell you that when I ride in the country, I never go alone and my DH is armed. We have been attacked by too many dogs that we could not out run to be without anymore.

Also, you need to think seriously about reporting the incident to the authorities via the non-emergency phone number or sometimes there is an area on their website that you can use to report a non-emergency situation. Just for their information 
so in case something further happens with this same dog, they have it on record.

We have actually had a neighbor dog attack us in our front yard then continue to bark at us through our front window. It was completely unprovoked and we had never had anything to do with the dog…ever. When DH called the police, he told them what happened and when they didn’t seem too interested, he let them know if they didn’t take care of the situation, he would. They were at my house in 10 minutes and the dog was gone a couple of days later. The owners were apparently “not receptive” to the cops knocking on their door with the dog in tow so the cops were less willing to compromise on what to do with the dog. When they went back to check the next day to see if the dog was loose, he was, so all bets were off at that time.

I was also attacked when I was 14 by a “neighborhood dog” that played with all of us kids since it was a pup, about 3 years, and one evening walking home from babysitting it had me pinned to a light post, totally berserk. You never want to be on the receiving end of a berserk German Shepard, trust me. The owners were not home and thank goodness I lived just down the street and my father heard the commotion and saw what was happening. He tried to run it down with our vehicle and then called the sheriff. They caught the dog and it was gone the next day.

The thing you need to think about is what if it had been a child instead of you? Take no chances.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As if the way greyhounds are treated isn't sad enough.
> 
> They are actually very sweet and make great pets as long as you have a big enough couch and no small white dogs or cats in the house.


As a long time owner of retired racing greyhounds I am compelled to say that contrary to public perception, the majority of racing greyhounds are not mistreated at all. I've been behind the scenes at puppy farms, track kennels and the staging area before a race. While they are not being treated as 'pets' they are not being starved, beaten or abused in any way. The majority of racing greyhounds are happy and healthy and LOVE what they do. The quivering excitement they exhibit right before a race is testament to that. I also am compelled to add that while some greyhounds will come away with a high prey drive (as do dogs of any breed and environment) many greyhounds are perfectly fine with small white fluffy things. I respectfully submit one of my MANY pics of a greyhound loving on a white fluffy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to be involved in the greyhound racing business myself. Probably things have changed in the last 30 years.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I  only came across one dog that had me worried, he was almost as tall as I. I still joke about his head raising above the tree tops and his shadow swallowing me up. (In my imagination it did) My then puppy Parson Russel decided to attack him :S I was worried the dog would eat my dog, it really would take just one bite and swallow. Luckily it was a well behaved big dog. I don't know if I could have won the fight with that dog, with most dogs I would. The dog was off leash and the owner was nowhere to be found.

In my experience they will back off if you stand your ground or charge them when they come running at you. We humans are bigger than most dogs and much more dangerous and they know this instinctively, they just tend to forge it.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

sheiler1963 said:


> I respectfully submit one of my MANY pics of a greyhound loving on a white fluffy.


That is precious, sheiler! They LOVE each other.

I agree - this has been an informative thread. Being able to read a dog is helpful, but not everyone is around dogs enough to be able to pick up on their cues. Plus, sometimes you may not have enough time to assess the situation fully.

The biggest problem is that too many dogs run loose. It's been mentioned several times here that authorities need to be alerted if you feel you've been put in danger. Very true. Leash and licensing laws can go a long way in convincing irresponsible owners that they need to contain their dogs. Not only do such owners put other people in danger, but livestock (I've had friends whose sheep were mauled by otherwise friendly dogs), other pets and the dogs themselves could easily be the cause of an auto accident or the casualty of one. I've never understood owners who think they can 'boundary' train their dogs. It only takes one squirrel or passing bicycle for a dog to do what dogs do and chase something out into the street.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

FWIW here are several articles on the basics of canine communication--from tail and body talk,to fur position, "pee-mail" and vocalizations (vocal signals are the smallest part of the deal!):

http://puppies.about.com/od/Training/u/Behavior-and-Training.htm#s1

NGemini, I absolutely agree with you re: the licensing and the "boundary training." Even the pros have a tough time with that boundary thing, which is a BIG reason I dislike the so-called "electronic" fences. With enough of a reward dogs run right through that invisible fence, but the shock collar prevents them returning. And as you say, squirrels and other dogs (or toddlers) don't know about the boundary.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Yesterday, when I was taking a walk through the neighborhood with my three-year-old great-grandson, the front door of a house across the street opened and a boxer came charging out, barking and snarling. The owner, who was standing in the doorway shrieked at the dog, but the dog ignored her. I scooped up Camden and put him as high on my right shoulder as I could and kept my left side to the dog that was circling me and darting in at my feet. In the mean time, the woman in the doorway was shouting "he won't bite you." Finally I was able to inch away far enough and the dog lost interest.
> This is the second time that something like this happened in the last few months. The other time the dog was small and I didn't fear that it could knock me down. Any advice from you animal lovers out there?


 I am not against dogs, I used to have two of them. But I can very well relate to your story. First of all there should be very strict rules that a dog outside the house should be on leash. I would suggest a minimum of $500 fine for the violators. I take walk daily. From east coast to west, there were leash laws in the town I live or lived. Still I had been bitten twice. The dog scratched my leg through the pent and the owner is saying, it is a friendly dog. But owner have to take the responsibility. Otherwise it is more than inconvenience for the public.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I used to be involved in the greyhound racing business myself. Probably things have changed in the last 30 years.


I believe this is true. Once upon a time things were much different for racing greyhounds. However these days Greyhound Adoption groups are all over the place and it's a much different scene than it was 30 yrs ago.



> That is precious, sheiler! They LOVE each other.


Ya know it is the craziest thing. The cat in that pic (Mandy) hated most ppl and other animals. When I first brought that dog home she hid for a month. When she finally came out of hiding she hissed and growled for another month. The hound (Kiowa) would just yawn and look away. Segue to the time when for whatever reason Mandy and Kiowa became inseperable. They were best of friends until the very end.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a situation when I had to pick up the child as high as I could while the dog is barking and climbing. It was scary to say the least..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff, I carried one of these for years on walks:


Had to use it twice. It was well worth it.

I have a terrier/chihuahua mix, small dog, and I made sure he is trained to never bother anyone outside. (Helps that he's a big chicken too) now, no stranger can come in our yard without us knowing it, but he stays on the porch and just barks his head off. When I take him with me on walks, he "heels" beautifully the whole time and I never have to worry about him straining the leash to get to someone else.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My fave is the air horn, yes!   You don't need to aim.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Jeff, I carried one of these for years on walks:
> 
> 
> Had to use it twice. It was well worth it.
> him with me on walks, he "heels" beautifully the whole time and I never have to worry about him straining the leash to get to someone else.


Walking with gadgets to protect oneself from dog takes all the fun out of walking. I walk not just for exercise but mainly to relax. I enjoy the fresh air and surroundings. Walk is one of the most refreshing things I do everyday.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I walk every day, too, each morning--with my dog. I'm fortunate that we have 13 acres. *shrug* 

In all the years I worked as a vet tech, I was bitten three times by dogs. One was a collie. Another was an old English sheepdog so matted (solid, down to the skin) he was in misery. The third was a Chihuahua that grabbed my thumb and wouldn't let go even when lifted off the table. 

Only the Chihuahua broke the skin. The others were inhibited bites that served mostly to warn when we didn't back off (couldn't, had to treat).

You have to remember that dogs have very limited means to communicate with humans who typically ignore very clear warnings, and most (not all but most!) dogs only bite when they feel no other choice. And most (not all!) bite only to warn, with an inhibited bite.

Clearly if the dog chases someone off the property, that's a problem. It's also scary for an unknown dog to jump up at you and bark or growl. Remember than dogs CAN bite at any time. They don't "miss by accident" so a snap in the air is a warning and not intended to cause injury.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots of good advice here.
I love dogs. And I base my relationship with mutual love and respect.
And I WILL be the Alpha.  No confusion there.
So other dogs (I believe) see me as an alpha.
But I do not antagonize them. Poor things are usually scared and want their alpha to come and help them with the big nasty intruder.  
But while some dogs will pee and whine if you growl at them, others will bite, rip and shred.  I never go anywhere without at least a leatherman (contians a three inch knife) - and I know how to use it.
If I were worried about dogs in my neighborhood, I would not let kids and my wife go out of our yard alone.  I would go out and make the neighborhood safe first - mostly by identifying the "bad" dogs and calling the authorities - I am not a Rambo.
Having had a 100  pound german shepherd, I have respect for big dogs.
But I refuse to life afraid of another human or a dog.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Lots of good advice here.
> I love dogs. And I base my relationship with mutual love and respect.
> And I WILL be the Alpha. No confusion there.
> So other dogs (I believe) see me as an alpha.
> ...


Well said, as usual, my friend.


----------

